# peppering bacon before smoking?



## seadog92 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm still not getting the bite I want in my bacon, so I'm increasing the red pepper next time. For the batch I just took out of the cure, can I pepper it before I put it in the smoker?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes..... before you form the pellicle....


----------



## nick s (Jan 18, 2014)

spicy bacon eh?

interested...

pics?


----------



## seadog92 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm putting up 2 bellies tomorrow so I'll photograph the whole process with recipe.


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm interested in how it turns out with red pepper vs black.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 19, 2014)

I use to cover all my pork belly in coarse black pepper before I let it dry overnight.  Then in the smoker, always turned out awesome!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111435/bacon-started-sliced


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2014)

I too sprinkle CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder on all of my Bacons, after rinsing & patting dry, before the Pellicle.

Bear


----------



## dropkick (Jan 21, 2014)

Red pepper (cayenne) and ground black pepper have an almost identical heat index so the only difference should be in flavor.


----------



## lathrop (Feb 10, 2014)

I put 2  2#  chunks in the Fridge yesterday, after applying  the cure.   So This thread is timely.  I was wondering when to add pepper and other flavors.  I used the Marianski dry rub.  How long should I let it cure?

Georgel


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 10, 2014)

If you want the pepper on the outside like a rub, after curing rinse off the bellies and add. If you are trying to infuse other flavors ( garlic, onion, etc) it is best to include it in the cure at the beginning so the flavors can infiltrate the bellies.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 10, 2014)

lathrop said:


> I put 2  2#  chunks in the Fridge yesterday, after applying  the cure.   So This thread is timely.  I was wondering when to add pepper and other flavors.  I used the Marianski dry rub.  How long should I let it cure?
> Georgel




If you are using Marianski's recipe.... follow it.......


----------



## lathrop (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks I wondered about that..  It occures to me that a brine cure might make the adding of flavors a bit easier . So I may try that in the future. However curing meat is largely about reducing the amount of water in it.  So a dry cure seems to make more sense from that perspective.

georgel


----------



## lathrop (Feb 10, 2014)

That appears to be a bit shorter than some of the other advice I am seeing here.  But  I  am tempted to think Longer is fine up to a point. ???


----------

